# [SOLVED] W32Time question



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a baseball game called MLB 2K12, and for whetever reason it doesn't work with the current date, you have to set it to the previous year when baseball games were still on. 
This is a known problem with the game but I read through some forums and found a fix (attached, is a .bat file but used .txt to attach)

Now that changed the date to Oct.2 2011, curious to know how I would write up a .bat file so the time changes back to the current day, instead of manually having to change it all the time.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: W32Time question*

Hello 

Assuming you are connected to the internet: *w32tm /resync*

Will resync with whatever time servers you are currently configured to use.

However, if you get the error "The computer did not resync because no time data was available."

try this just the once:

*w32tm /config /manualpeerlist:"0.pool.ntp.org 1.pool.ntp.org 2.pool.ntp.org" /syncfromflags:manual /reliable:yes /update
net stop w32time && net start w32time*

and in future *w32tm /resync* should work correctly.

Good luck!

Richard


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: W32Time question*

Thank you, I'm guessing there is no way to fix this, after running w32tm /resync, I get: The computer did not resync becuase the required time change was to big


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: W32Time question*



7up3345 said:


> Thank you, I'm guessing there is no way to fix this, after running w32tm /resync, I get: The computer did not resync becuase the required time change was to big


I hadn't considered that problem...

Creative solution!

First import the below registry script (also attached to this post)


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WTime\Config]
"MaxNegPhaseCorrection"=dword:ffffffff
"MaxPosPhaseCorrection"=dword:ffffffff
```
This extends the amount of change to 0xffffffff seconds, which is 4294967295 seconds, which 136 years.

Unfortunately, there seems to be a cap, as I still get the same problem when going back several years.

But this will max you out to the cap.

So now you somehow need to rough the date out, then resync up to the cap. 

Ah ha! Use:

*date 17-03-2013*

first (sets the date). This will rough it out, then call *w32tm /resync* second.

When you hit the cap, you will have to edit the batch file and set a new date. But it will work for however long.

Richard


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: W32Time question*

I added the Reg entry, changed date to 03-17-2013, ran w32tm /resync.
Then opened my game, which changed the date to 10-02-2011, Quit the game, Ran the w32tm /resync again, but still same message.

Maybe its not possible, not sure


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: W32Time question*

Hi, this .bat file works in seven (not vista though) to restore time:-

@echo off
w32tm /config /sychfromflags:manual /manualpeerlist:time.windows.com
net stop w32time && net start w32time
w32tm /config /update
w32tm /resync /force


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: W32Time question*



jenae said:


> Hi, this .bat file works in seven (not vista though) to restore time:-
> 
> @echo off
> w32tm /config /sychfromflags:manual /manualpeerlist:time.windows.com
> ...


Thank you 

I did not know that was possible.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: W32Time question*



7up3345 said:


> I added the Reg entry, changed date to 03-17-2013, ran w32tm /resync.
> Then opened my game, which changed the date to 10-02-2011, Quit the game, Ran the w32tm /resync again, but still same message.
> 
> Maybe its not possible, not sure


Try jenae's solution first, it looks to be the solution to your problem, but just from your description, did you reset the date again between quitting the game and resyncing?


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: W32Time question*



jenae said:


> Hi, this .bat file works in seven (not vista though) to restore time:-
> 
> @echo off
> w32tm /config /sychfromflags:manual /manualpeerlist:time.windows.com
> ...


aha! that worked thank you very much, makes life a little simpler


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: W32Time question*



7up3345 said:


> aha! that worked thank you very much, makes life a little simpler


Awesome news, thanks for letting us know!

And thanks to jenae too


----------

